# Gennady Golovkin's Suspicious Gloves - A Cheater?



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Erm..I'm a big GGG fan as ya'll know and recognise his power his elite. But damn, the other place had a poster bringing it into question. I'm posting the pictures here as I want to hear your views rather than the test-tube inbreds over there.

Vs Geale His left glove - very uneven looking, is a bit of padding missing?










Vs Rosado

































*Vs Proksa *









Floyd Mayweather and Victor Ortiz rocking the Grants:









Comments:
Now, I'm no expert on gloves and I'm not outright calling him a cheater. Does this at least provide enough evidence to warrant further investigation? 
When I first saw that GGG's gloves were coming into question, the fan side of me was like 'nahh fuck off he aint cheating..' in my mind. I recognise there's a greater need for truth. 
His hands were probably wrapped ok, and the commission did approve of his gloves, but did Team Golovkin do anything to tamper with the gloves?
Let's keep away from emotional arguments and arguments that clasp for straws like 'If he had gloves like that, Rosado would have known beforehand and mentioned it because he likes to run his mouth'. 
I know GGG has big power because it seems that even the relatively smaller shots have impact, and knockouts were common in the amateurs.

Rosado has his suspicions at 1:18





His wrapping after some fight probably looks normal:


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

They look fine to me.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

His gloves are fine...The guy who posted at the "other place" hates GGG and trys to discredit him all he can.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Look at the very bloody picture of Rosado-GGG where Golovkin is landing that right hand. Look at the shape of the right hand. There's pics of fighters landing that right hand with grants and they don't look so deformed like that.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingagenda.com/top-boxers-wear-grant-boxing-gloves/222804


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Look at the very bloody picture of Rosado-GGG where Golovkin is landing that right hand. Look at the shape of the right hand. There's pics of fighters landing that right hand with grants and they don't look so deformed like that.


They look normal.

Gloves often lose their shape & compress when they get soaking wet from sweat. If you happen to hit as hard as Golovkin, they probably deform even more.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

They look suspect for sure.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

It is the shape of the gloves. They do not look suspect at all.

People busy hating when there is an actual star around who knocks people out left and right while their own favorite fighters sit in the sidelines and when they fight they get boring ass decisions.

Always trying to find a way to discredit someone who is making something intresting happening.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

nvs said:


> It is the shape of the gloves. They do not look suspect at all.
> 
> People busy hating when there is an actual star around who knocks people out left and right while their own favorite fighters sit in the sidelines and when they fight they get boring ass decisions.
> 
> Always trying to find a way to discredit someone who is making something intresting happening.


They look different.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Proksa looks a bit gormless in that pic


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hm. No glove expert but they do look crappy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

IsaL said:


> They look different.


Thanks for those images, the punches landed by those fighters using the Grant gloves has no impact on the form of the gloves, unlike Golovkin's which do. So given that, @Cableaddict, your point regarding the shapes being comprimised due to sweat etc. doesn't seem to apply to these other fighters thus holds slightly less plausibility. I understand that IsaL has just posted pictures of one punch - but multiple independent pictures that attest to the shape not being compromised still is a reasonable bit of evidence.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

They look fine. I'm not even sure tampering with the gloves as suggested would make much difference to what he does but it would come with a whole lot of risk on his part, can't see why they'd even be motivated to do it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Turning attention to picture 4 where Golovkin is landing a right hand on Rosado. Look at Golovkin's left glove. Compare that to Victor Ortiz's inactive left glove when getting hit by Mayweather. It looks dodgy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Now, turning the attention to picture 2:
The front part that protects the fingers is supposed to wrap around to cover the knuckle wraps but it seems as though it failed to do that. Compare that to Mayweather's pic where you can see its wrapped around successfully. So what I'm trying to say is that maybe the knuckle wraps are quite exposed. But you guys know better if you box and use gloves.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Glare & shadows from the ring lights


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Glare & shadows from the ring lights


:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Hm. No glove expert but they do look crappy


Yeah there's something weird about them. They're misshapen in a way they shouldn't be. Even when not making impact.

Man I remember we were all calling Rosado a sore loser, it would be crazy if something were found out.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

As an extension of my previous post and a closer look, it seems apparent that, looking at the Proksa picture and the Rosado bloody picture, the padding doesn't wrap around the whole glove from the fingertip to the wrist like in Mayweather's and the others.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

He's fought on HBO multiple times vs experienced teams, someone would've caught it by now.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

I can't and won't say he's breaking any rules but they do look weird. It's never wrong to be suspicious especially when your life is on the line once you step in that ring. There's a big difference between pointing out that something looks odd and flat out accusing someone of cheating without evidence or proof. Without getting too vocal or causing alarm I'd politely ask to examine Golovkin's gloves with extra attention. I'd bring in someone who's a top expert on glove examination. I'm sure they're perfectly legal but it's not going to hurt anyone to be extra careful.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Again, why would he risk his career for such minimal gain against Proksa and Rosado? They look fine


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

If you have triple G's power you don't need to take padding out of gloves


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks for those images, the punches landed by those fighters using the Grant gloves has no impact on the form of the gloves, unlike Golovkin's which do. So given that, @*Cableaddict, your point regarding the shapes being comprimised due to sweat etc. doesn't seem to apply to these other fighters thus holds slightly less plausibility.* I understand that IsaL has just posted pictures of one punch - but multiple independent pictures that attest to the shape not being compromised still is a reasonable bit of evidence.


I yet I've seen it myself, in my own gloves, years ago. Granted they weren't the same model nor the same weight, (Ams) but the same thing happened once in a while.

There is no doubt in my mind, but believe what you want. Conspiracy theories are fun.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

They still look better than teh shit Maidana normally wears.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This doesn't seem like a typical case of shaved/skinned gloves since the tape is around the wrist like normal. Though that term is used for two things; one is when the tape pulls down the glove so the padding is moved over and there's less protection on the knuckle, and a second kind is when there is padding missing (which some people think it looks like here). 

I've also never had my gloves deformed like that after years of heavy use, and mine were of lesser quality than grants.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> They still look better than teh shit Maidana normally wears.


?

The shape on his are fine.


























Actually against Alexander there looks like there's some weird deformed bump on one of them.


















If you mean size, well, 8oz is standard for welter and below, 10oz is for the weights above.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> This doesn't seem like a typical case of shaved/skinned gloves since the tape is around the wrist like normal. Though that term is used for two things; one is when the tape pulls down the glove so the padding is moved over and there's less protection on the knuckle, and a second kind is when there is padding missing (which some people think it looks like here).
> 
> I've also never had my gloves deformed like that after years of heavy use, and mine were of lesser quality than grants.


Golovkin nearly punches at Zelenoff levels of power, of course that will deform the gloves after a few punches have landed.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Golovkin nearly punches at Zelenoff levels of power, of course that will deform the gloves after a few punches have landed.


:lol: Makes sense, he probably could use a new pair every round.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> ?
> 
> The shape on his are fine.
> 
> ...


I mean the gloves he wanted to wear against Mayweather. They looked very weird. Plus I dont really take pics serious. They dont tell a lot. If you want to check gloves you need to have them with you. Everything else (looking at some pics) simply isnt enough to say anything.
Plus if something is wrong with the gloves you normally find out pretty fast. The gloves are checked before and after the fight as far I know.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Freddy Wak was the one to bring this up on ESB and when I first saw it, I thought he was just hating and I brushed it off. After looking at all the photo comparisons, you can clearly see there is something different about his gloves. Not accusing him of cheating though, just that there is something weird


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I've thought about this before. Could GGG just have very nice wrapped hands? His power seems out of this world and opponents cut and bruise easy. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I mean the gloves he wanted to wear against Mayweather. They looked very weird. Plus I dont really take pics serious. They dont tell a lot. If you want to check gloves you need to have them with you. Everything else (looking at some pics) simply isnt enough to say anything.
> Plus if something is wrong with the gloves you normally find out pretty fast. The gloves are checked before and after the fight as far I know.


I don't think there's anything wrong with Maidana's gloves.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> This doesn't seem like a typical case of shaved/skinned gloves since the tape is around the wrist like normal. Though that term is used for two things; one is when the tape pulls down the glove so the padding is moved over and there's less protection on the knuckle, and a second kind is when there is padding missing (which some people think it looks like here).
> 
> I've also never had my gloves deformed like that after years of heavy use, and mine were of lesser quality than grants.





bballchump11 said:


> Freddy Wak was the one to bring this up on ESB and when I first saw it, I thought he was just hating and I brushed it off. After looking at all the photo comparisons, you can clearly see there is something different about his gloves. Not accusing him of cheating though, just that there is something weird





Cableaddict said:


> I yet I've seen it myself, in my own gloves, years ago. Granted they weren't the same model nor the same weight, (Ams) but the same thing happened once in a while.
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind, but believe what you want. Conspiracy theories are fun.


I think from this picture, we can see that the padding seems to stop at the edge of the knuckle or something is dodgy there, either way, it seems like it's a more protruded region..and we know anyways that pressure = force/area. A smaller area therefore more power. 









EDIT: Refer to Proksa picture too, you can see the big dent. That would be brutal to be on the edge of that.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

does look weird and deformed but really all we can hope is that whoever checks the gloves is ACTUALLY checking on the gloves instead being a incompetent lazy moron.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I'm not saying he's cheating...I'm certainly not an expert on gloves...but I have been exposed to enough boxing to know when a glove looks fucked up. Why/how it's fucked up, not field of expertise, but you don't have to be an expert to see the glove is misshapen and fucked up.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

He's got kryptonite in those gloves :deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That looks verysuspect. I've had gloves I used daily for years with better substance than that. Sweat would not do that, and especially in amateur gloves cable, they're made rounded so the knuckles barely get into the punch. In all the training I have done, this has never happened. Obviously I don't hit as hard as GGG though. But still, years of watching fights and all the pics I have seen, not once have I seen gloves look like that. Especially when a punch isn't even being thrown. Would be a shame if this turned out to be a thing.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

May be photoshopped


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> May be photoshopped


Look at that, and the one in the Proksa fight. 
Btw these Rosado images are from different sites too - maybe with different photographers - I doubt they'd all be photoshopped.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not going to call him a cheater, but those gloves look odd as fuck.. Hopefully the commission and other camps are checking the gloves thoroughly when he's fighting..


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He's fought on HBO multiple times vs experienced teams, someone would've caught it by now.


Don't go throwing logic into it. I'm surprised your axe hasn't been ripped already for this. :lol:

You would think his opponent would see something like that and say something to the ref, his corner, etc.... The people in the thick of it don't notice what some individual cherry picking a frame from a video clip does? REALLY?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

After Rosado hinted about this Elvis from Grant touched this subject in a video.
He said they are the same and why he would ruin his companys reputation by altering the gloves.

If i recall correctly he said there is same amount of padding GGG but it is spread bit differently but dont quote me on this since i might remember wrong.

That being said Geale is another good boy in the list.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I mean the gloves he wanted to wear against Mayweather. They looked very weird. Plus I dont really take pics serious. They dont tell a lot. If you want to check gloves you need to have them with you. Everything else (looking at some pics) simply isnt enough to say anything.
> Plus if something is wrong with the gloves you normally find out pretty fast. The gloves are checked before and after the fight as far I know.


Then how can you judge what he wanted to wear for Floyd? Weren't those fake pics btw (the light blue ones) because the commission seemed to approve the brand.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> After Rosado hinted about this Elvis from Grant touched this subject in a video.
> He said they are the same and why he would ruin his companys reputation by altering the gloves.
> 
> If i recall correctly he said there is same amount of padding GGG but it is spread bit differently but dont quote me on this since i might remember wrong.
> ...


Every Grant glove I've seen so far seems to be the same. I'm not accusing Grant or anyone for that matter, I just assume that if there has been dodginess going on and by looking at the pictures, there has been, it must be from Team Golovkin after the gloves were approved. It's something unrelated to the wraps being used obviously.

Also, look at the left glove vs Rosado compared to the right glove, there's a noticeable difference. Did Elvis from Grant give Golovkin one glove that's a certain shape and one glove that is another shape?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its the wraps that are making them weird shaped, his wraps are so big they don't fit in the gloves properly and its making them change shape. I've seen those wraps called into question as well, Wlad does them like that as does various other fighters. I think Oscar did and Pacquaio copied them but both of those ones weren't quite as bad.

But the gloves should be fine, they gotta go through the commission who approves them then takes them off them until they go on for the fight (when the other team can watch) so there should be nothing wrong with the gloves and the teams have the chance to say so as well.


----------



## DoninLouisiana (Sep 9, 2013)

His gloves are inspected before, during and after the fight by certified boxing professionals and that should be
the end of the story. I'm satisfied with the pros that handle it.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

There was an article that I can no longer find about someone 'in the profession' talk about how much gloves can vary out of the package when inspected prior to fights. There are usually multiple pairs per boxer delivered to the commission prior to the fight. According to this guy you would be surprised at how much two of the same brand/size can vary.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

DoninLouisiana said:


> His gloves are inspected before, during and after the fight by certified boxing professionals and that should be
> the end of the story. I'm satisfied with the pros that handle it.


You shouldn't be, since the last two fighters caught tampering gloves/wraps were caught by Naazim, not the commission.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You shouldn't be, since the last two fighters caught tampering gloves/wraps were caught by Naazim, not the commission.


Valid point...


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

It's an optical illusion.. in all seriousness they do look a little bit fuckled.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Nobody has accused the man of cheating, simply asking questions...no one has been unfair to GGG or "hated" on him.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You shouldn't be, since the last two fighters caught tampering gloves/wraps were caught by Naazim, not the commission.


:yep


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not GGG related but I fucking love the look of sawn off/shaved gloves, they look cool as fuck.










For me the issue belongs to rapping and not so much the gloves. The gloves can be a weapon you pick, like some Bushido Blade shit. As long as your hands are wrapped the gloves are fine. Some are built for power and risk hand breaks, others for comfort and speed.

I dunno if it's my shitty bones or calcium but I've got some really good boxing gloves I used to use for hitting the bag (I think they were Everest, not too sure) and they fucking killed my hands.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

His gloves look pretty normal against Geale.



















And here are his gloves in other fights:





































No different to these guys...


----------



## DoninLouisiana (Sep 9, 2013)

I have heard people mention his gloves, too powerful must be on PED's, etc etc. The guy is a beast, he opens up
cuts with his sharp powerful shots that has zero to do with his gloves. I said 2 yrs ago(To anybody who would listen) that this guy would be P4P
king within 4 yrs and if the top guys(In his division) would fight him, he would be there already. Guys this special
don't come along often.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Take dat test!


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah there's something weird about them. They're misshapen in a way they shouldn't be. Even when not making impact.
> 
> Man I remember we were all calling Rosado a sore loser, it would be crazy if something were found out.


Rosado seems to think pretty highly of him now.

*Gabriel Rosado @KingGabRosado** · Jul 28*

*@OscarDeLaHoya @KIDCHOCOLATE Lol Oscar your "Latino brother" got saved when I was about to finish him. GGG is the real deal not Kid







*


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Not going to call him a cheater, but those gloves look odd as fuck.. Hopefully the commission and other camps are checking the gloves thoroughly when he's fighting..


The commission love GGG. He's great for boxing. They wouldn't give two shits about him cheating. We need Brother Nazim to stop this madness


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised with HBO so desperately trying to push him as a star.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think from this picture, we can see that the padding seems to stop at the edge of the knuckle or something is dodgy there, either way, it seems like it's a more protruded region..and we know anyways that pressure = force/area. A smaller area therefore more power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my gyms 18oz sparring gloves look the same way. Doesnt really do a thing, they're sparring pillows though so i wouldnt know about pro fight gloves


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Rosado seems to think pretty highly of him now.
> 
> *Gabriel Rosado @KingGabRosado** · Jul 28*
> 
> ...


Rosado said in that same video where he commented on the gloves that GGG is the real deal. Don't create a then and now lol


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Just doen some random searches and found some slightly weird shaped gloves, not to the same extent but it could just be something to do with wraps or res-shaping due to being punchers. I couldn't be arsed to do full searches but these were just a couple of ones from a quick look at google image.

As said not the same extent but all these guys have divoted gloves.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Ugh its so obvious what's happening. Triple GAY is getting the HBO hype job treatment and HE'S GETTING ALLOUD 2 get away with MURDER so they can turn him into the next Pacman (which he will NEVER be).


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Ugh its so obvious what's happening. Triple GAY is getting the HBO hype job treatment and HE'S GETTING ALLOUD 2 get away with MURDER so they can turn him into the next Pacman (which he will NEVER be).


- And they call ME a conspiracy theorist! :rofl


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> - And they call ME a conspiracy theorist! :rofl


I'm not going to say that is the case, and I enjoy watching Golovkin perform, but I would not put it past greedy corporate guys at HBO to allow travesties like these to occur. I wouldn't. They cheat fighters all the time, and sometimes hinder or destroy careers with no sign of remorese, because "its just business", the famous Bob Arum quote to JMM after the Pac-JMM III robbery. Arum is an HBO guy.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

All of the cuts GGG causes are proof towards there being tampered gloves. When you move the padding out of the way, you create more cuts on your opponent. Like rosado said, the gloves still weigh the same, so they pass the "inspection" the SAC makes. Keep in mind Margarito's brick wraps also passed the SAC inspection.


If you fight GGG, better hire brother nazeem to be your glove inspector for your corner.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> - And they call ME a conspiracy theorist! :rofl


Dude, you gotta be a conspiracy theorist to theorise all them conspiracies are ALL wrong. It's like there gotta be a conspiracy to make all of em up!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Dude, you gotta be a conspiracy theorist to theorise all them conspiracies are ALL wrong. It's like there gotta be a conspiracy to make all of em up!


I think you're on to something !


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

He hits so strong that even Grant gloves can't stay intact.

Don't know if it has been said but IMO some of the pictures you posted are misleading because the black background and the black Grant icon get somehow mixed which gives a strange shape to the glove.

And here are some pics of these fights where his gloves look fine


























































Haters gonna hate


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Turning attention to picture 4 where Golovkin is landing a right hand on Rosado. Look at Golovkin's left glove. Compare that to Victor Ortiz's inactive left glove when getting hit by Mayweather. It looks dodgy.


I have only one question for you:

[video]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31826742/Golovkin%20-%20%22Are%20You%20Serious%3F%22%20%231%20%20.mp4[/video]


----------

